# Post Vasectomy Sperm Counts



## nomrod (Aug 29, 2014)

I had a vasectomy 2-3 months ago. The doctor had me do a sperm analysis 15 ejaculations afterwards. This test showed that there was still some sperm, but not moving. So we just redid the test after 15 more. I get the results today and it is basically the same, some sperm, but not moving. Supposed to take another sample in after 10 more. Is this normal? Is there a chance this vasectomy was not successful?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Could be what's remaining downstream from the cut and tie. Ask the doc about this. He'd know best and if you're good to go.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

When I had mine done two years ago I remember the standard being no sperm present. I would consult your dr. Last thing you want is those not moving sperm to start moving.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

It only takes 1. (Live one)


----------



## nomrod (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess my question is: is this normal that over three months later there is still some non moving sperm in there?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I can only state from personal experience that it only took 2 weeks for me


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

No at this point I would think your tubes should be cleared. Since they aren't contact your dr


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband had a vasectomy last week. His doctor won't order a sperm count any earlier than four months out. 

The nurse at the urology practice said that all the doctors set a slightly different time period post-surgery for counts to be done--ranging from two to four months. She said that there are significant percentages of failure until about the four month mark, and that is why some doctors just won't do a count until then. 

I would rather him get a check at two months, just in case he comes back clean. I'd rather know sooner than later that we're "in the clear!"

Anyway, I think at 3 months out, you must still be in the range of when "swimmers" are still possible. I'm not sure at what point they'd call the procedure unsuccessful and recommend a "do over."


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

nomrod said:


> I had a vasectomy 2-3 months ago. The doctor had me do a sperm analysis 15 ejaculations afterwards. This test showed that there was still some sperm, but not moving. So we just redid the test after 15 more. I get the results today and it is basically the same, some sperm, but not moving. Supposed to take another sample in after 10 more. Is this normal? Is there a chance this vasectomy was not successful?


Wouldn't it have made more sense to ask your doctor this?

Also GIYF.

I found a number of references to non motile sperm after a search.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> No at this point I would think your tubes should be cleared. Since they aren't contact your dr


Is it true that testsosterone levels are not affected? I've heard from a few men that this is the undiscussed side effect and others say it doesn't affect it.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Is it true that testsosterone levels are not affected? I've heard from a few men that this is the undiscussed side effect and others say it doesn't affect it.


I don't know what the case is in general but I'm snipped and now in my late 50's and my doc says I have a high testosterone level for my age.

Although I'm not a muscle man I do work out with weights at home. My doc did ask if I worked out regularly.


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

My doc tested at 30 and 45 days. I was clear both times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Kolors said:


> My doc tested at 30 and 45 days. I was clear both times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ejaculate quantity, color and consistency is unchanged?

What about power of ejaculation? Unchanged?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Ejaculate quantity, color and consistency is unchanged?
> 
> What about power of ejaculation? Unchanged?


Well for me nothing changed as far as I could see.

However I didn't do an in depth analysis of my stuff before the procedure.

I don't know what Doctor Google says about it.


----------

